# The Mastiffs at the river this eve



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Cami
















SHe puts her head under all of the time, crazy dog!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

WOOOO HOOOO! Now I just LOVE LOVE LOVE these pictures! As you know, I've got a soft spot for mastiffs!   
They look like they are having so much fun. Great pictures and thanks for sharing!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What great pics.! I love the ones of Cami with her head underwater! They look like they are having a great time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

The pictures of Cami with her head under the water are hilarious!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Shes too funny. Love the life vest.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

how come only one got a life vest? LOL

that is very cool....i love mastiffs.


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

They sure are beautiful!! Love the pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

magicre said:


> how come only one got a life vest? LOL
> 
> that is very cool....i love mastiffs.


Because I only have one life vest, LOL! She was the only one that really swam, she was limping a while back, limp is gone but I want her to swim several days a week to strengthen that leg more. Titus just dumbs around at the shore line anyhow!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I had know idea that Mastiffs would enjoy the water so much. You took some great pictures!


----------

